

Paul Graham Just Emailed Portfolio Companies Warning Of 'Bad Times'  - codelion
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-fallout-y-combinators-paul-graham-just-emailed-portfolio-companies-warning-of-bad-times-in-silicon-valley-2012-6?op=1

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4067297>

